# Orlando Repticon Feb 2&amp;3



## TropicalDartFrogs (Feb 21, 2012)

Join us at Orlando Repticon! Special pricing for dendroboard members! 

In appreciation for our fellow dendroboard members we are offering
lower prices and better deals! Just ask for dendroboard pricing to get these exclusive rates. 

Even if you aren't shopping stop by and say hi!


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

looking forward to seeing what you have, I just hope it isn't anything too nice since I don't have any frog budget at this time lol


----------

